# Sandy - Senior Female in Reno, Nevada



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

This poor girl looks like she's scared and she hurts. 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Reno, NV | Sandy

I've emailed Homeward Bound who appear to be the only golden rescue covering Northern Nevada.

She deserves a home.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Homeward Bound says that they can take her, but they are looking for someone to pull her. Any members anywhere near Reno who would be able to do this? If so, contact Jody at [email protected]. 

Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Booklady*

Booklady

That is great Homeward Bound said they'd take her if someone could pull her-I hope they found someone to do it!!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

They confirmed today that they ARE taking her!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoo hoo!
I made the mistake of looking at her picture and she has been on my mind all evening. such a wonderful thing that she is being rescued.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wonder if they can swing around and grab this girl, too:

www.PetHarbor.com pet:ELDR1.A076845


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Kwhit - You might want to contact Jody at Homeward Bound....could be a twofer.

And I've never had a quicker response than I did from HB...very impressive and very decisive.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

booklady said:


> Kwhit - You might want to contact Jody at Homeward Bound....could be a twofer.


I just e-mailed her. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kwhit*

Kwhit

Eden is a beauty, too! Praying HOmeward Bound can get her, too!

www.PetHarbor.com pet:ELDR1.A076845


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Jody wrote back to let me know that they're working on getting both of these girls. They're an amazing rescue! I'm going to try to work in a donation for them. Money's so tight right now, but I just feel like it's the right thing to do...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Update:

Jody from Homeward Bound got back to me about the two girls. The one I had posted about was reclaimed, (YAY!), and HB rescued the other girl. They are an awesome rescue!!! If anyone in their area is looking to rescue a Golden, contact them first. That's where I'm going to look first when I'm ready. Good people.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I couldn't agree with you more, Kwhit. The other great thing about HB is that they have a Sanctuary for the dogs who need hospice care or are unadoptable for various reasons.

As I said earlier, I've never had a quicker (literally a couple of hours) or more definite response than I received this time. Anyone seeking a new friend from the Sacramento or Northern Cali area should take a look at Homeward Bound.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Homeward bound*

Homeward Bound is an awesome rescue!!
So happy to hear they saved her and that the other dog was reclaimed!!

*http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/*


----------

